# churchwarden by mr brog



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is my reveiw of a churchwarden that I bought off of amazon. I purchased a cheap one because I wanted to see if I liked the style. Well you get what you pay for; which I was aware of. The one I bought was 18$, so was expecting too much ; it was poorly made. It did however smoke well it was a cooler smoke the stem has a metal tip which I think is called a carberator which I think is to stop moisture from going up the stem which towards the end of me smoking a bowl made the pipe make bubbling noises every time I took a puff. Overall it smokes cooler didnt effect the taste of the tobacco ,which I chose to smoke dunhil 965 a tobacco I knew I liked, but I would not by Mr. Brog brand, even they say they have sold over one million pipes sold on amazon they are cheaply made, I think it worked out weather to see if you want to see if you like something new without thowing your whole wallet at it then being dissapointed. As for the churchwarden style, it looks cool but not for me I might use it once a year as a novelty,but for someone that is really getting into pipe smoking, not an everday rotation pipe for me, felt awkward holding it. I'm sure you can find a really nice one out there that will cost a pretty penny if thats your thing.

puff on everyone

jmac1981


----------

